# Fishing at Seawolf Park



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

Took the kids to Galveston yesterday for our first saltwater trip this year and decided to go to Seawolf Park. Fishing was fairly slow until the tide started to go out, but the seaweeds were really bad.


----------

